# Plants suitable for Walstad method



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

No CO2, not ferts, just lights for me, java fern and some floaters for me, I have a few dwarf sags here and there.


----------



## bbroush (Sep 13, 2012)

Raith said:


> No CO2, not ferts, just lights for me, java fern and some floaters for me, I have a few dwarf sags here and there.




Cool. Any idea on the plants I listed above?


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

I have several Walstads and I haven't had much luck with red plants. They'll either turn green or die off.

Fun plants I *have* had success with:

Bucephalandra (provided you have a lot of fast growers in there, too)
Mosses (fissidens, flame moss)
HC (only with dry start)
Hygrophila Pinnatifida
Rare Cryptocorynes (they LOVE Walstad tanks) - Cryptocoryne nurii "Rosen Maiden" is one of my favorites
Bolbitis

There's also some basic stuff:

Pennyworts (Brazilian, Verticillata, sp. Japan)
Ammania Bonsai
Java Fern (trident and narrow leaf species are pretty cool for scaping)
Dwarf Sagittarius
Jungle Vals
Floaters (salvinia minima, duckweed, red root floaters)


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

This is the list Diana Walstad has in her book:
https://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Walstad_method#Suggested_Plants


----------

